# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Ese "si bëhet një punim diplome" Umberto Eco

## crackeri

Pershendetje. 

Kam nje seminar "Kritik letrar ose ese" t'i beje librit "si te shkruajmë nje punim diplome" nga umberto Eco e perkthyer ne shqip nga Justina Jorgaqi.

Kerkesa ime eshte kjo:

Cfare mendoni ju se duhet bere qe ky liber t'u pergjigjet nevojave te  kohes?

Me respekt!...
Pres pergjigje

----------

